# Special Thanks to Tabitha and Digit



## Deda (Dec 13, 2008)

I owe you both - BIG!

I've made so much Pink Ball soap that I suddenly HATE the scent of Pink Sugar!

Tabitha and Digit were the best handholders in the world when I was trying to figure out how to make this soap.  I finally got it right, after 9 different molds and about 15 lbs of wasted soap. But hey, it's for a good cause.







These are them - they are specially made for www.socialvibe.com.  I still have about a million more to make...


----------



## kwahlne (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh wow... Deb, those turned out FANTASTIC!  You are the bomb....!


----------



## heartsong (Dec 13, 2008)

*soap*

they look wonderful, and LOVE the pink!  what clever packaging!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 13, 2008)

They do look really great!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 13, 2008)

Those look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Well done


----------



## topcat (Dec 13, 2008)

Really, really beautiful Deda!  I remember reading the thread about you filling this order when I first joined SMF......it is wonderful to see your end result.  Persistence pays off, right? :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## Deda (Dec 13, 2008)

Aww, shucks, guys.  I am happy with them, simple as they are. 

The process was a pain - mostly finding the correct molds, I needed a round mold of no more than 3.75 and no less than 3.5.  IMPOSSIBLE - Until the Fabo peeps at Philadelphia Cream Cheese!  I used the small cream cheese containers and they were perfect.  I now have 80 oz of cc in a tupperware - Can you say Cheesecake?!

I tried 4 different brands of cookie cutters and 2 silicone molds, finally settling on the Wilton silicone mold.

I used Pink Sugar from scent works, blended with WSPs vanilla stabilizer.  I mixed the scent with the clear MP and the Flamingo Mica and let it sit for 30 days, comparing against a small batch with no scent - looking for color change.  So, all in all it was simple to put together, once I figured out what to do!


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 14, 2008)

Really really lovely Deda
You are very very clever,pat on the back!!


----------



## SoapyScrubs (Dec 14, 2008)

you did a great job!


----------

